
First Look at Nintendo Labo: Make, Play, Discover - shawndumas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3Bd3HUMkyU&feature=youtu.be
======
shawndumas
[https://labo.nintendo.com/what-is-nintendo-
labo/](https://labo.nintendo.com/what-is-nintendo-labo/)

Build Toy-Con creations in cardboard; add your Nintendo Switch console and
have fun with the included software. Explore how the mechanics work as you
build and play.

------
shawndumas
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16172492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16172492)

------
skerit
I don't know what to think, though "too expensive" comes to mind.

